# Fertilizers for EI Method- Where to get?



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Where is the best place to get Fertilizers to do EI Method? 
I have a heavily planted 20 gallons tank with pressurized co2. The plants are doing fine but I want it to be more lush and produce more red or pink leaves. 

Thanks!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

if you are looking for dry ferts, hydrotech hydroponics has them


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! what about the fluval or seachem brands one?
where can i get them for a good price?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

archgop said:


> Thanks! what about the fluval or seachem brands one?
> where can i get them for a good price?


i guess Big Als

but if u do the dry fertilizers, your gonna save a lot of mullah$


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some more stores:

http://hydroponics.com/

Also, as mentioned dry fertilizers are the way to go, if you want to save money.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This site has lots of info. It's has a big list of suppliers

http://www.happygirl.ca/price_list.htm


----------

